
Show HN: Find inspiring wellbeing sessions taking place online - yoaviram
https://timeforme.today
======
yoaviram
TimeForMe.Today is a search engine for well-being sessions taking place
online. Now that many of us are stuck at home, taking care of our well being
is more important than ever. I have been enjoying this kind of sessions over
the past two months, trying to make the best out of this strange situation we
are in, and it has been an amazing experience. This website is an attempt to
share the magic moments I've been having with others.

